# E3 2009



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

So it's just over a week until this years E3.

What do you think they will show? What do you hope they will show?

Who will win the press conference war (Sony/Microsoft/Nintendo)?


----------



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

Here's some of the rumours/likely showings

*Microsoft*

Full body motion control device using a webcam device (No waggling wiimote stick)
New Halo ? or just more on ODST
Forza 3
Alan Wake - Surely has to this year
Metal Gear for 360 ?? - Unlikely unless a cut down version
A handheld system based on the Zune 
Splinter Cell 5
New GTA DLC 

*Sony*
Heavy Rain
Will they show a motion device as well
New PSP?
Uncharted 2
Gears of War III
LBP on PSP
Project TrICO
GTA DLC to come onto PS3?

*Nintendo*
Will they show anything for the hardcore or just more casual crap
New Zelda for the Wii ??
Pikmin 3 ??
Games using the motionplus (Red Steel 2?)

*Multiplatform*
Bioshock 2
Assassins Creed 2
Modern Warfare 2
Mass Effect 2 - Will it appear on the PS3??
Arkham Asylum
Bethesda to show new game - Fallout 4 or Elder Scrolls game or new IP??
Final Fantasy XIII
I'm Alive (Want to see more on this)
Deus Ex III
Max Payne 3


----------



## Lenny (May 22, 2009)

The obvious is some form of motion controller for the PS3 and/or 360. I reckon it'll be MS that announces it. Staying with MS, they'll probably show Bioshock 2, Mass Effect 2, a generic Halo spin-off, and something from Molyneux. I wouldn't be surprised if something new came from the Gears corner, too. Assassin's Creed 2 will be there, and MS will try to pass it off as a key 360 title, rather than multi-plat.

Sony - what's more obvious than Heavy Rain, Uncharted 2 and GoW3? Well, other than a PSP refresh/remake. There'll be a few PSN titles that are "different" and pique a lot of interest, and some new PSP games (LBP, Motorstorm), but other than the possibility of an exclusive Kojima game, or the exclusive Rockstar game that nobody knows about, I doubt we'll see anything new. The PS3 slim will never surface, because it was photoshopped, and we'll get a new CGI trailer for Versus XIII, but no gameplay. No price-drop. As a surprise, they'll announce 100% software emulation of PS2 games which will come in a firmware update at the end of E3, giving all the new consoles backwards compatibility.

Nintendo - Mario, Sonic, peripheral that upgrades the Wiimote with +10 plastic shell and turns out to be for a new vacuum cleaning game, and a host of generic games for both the Wii and DS.

Unless one of the three (and I can't see it being Nintendo) comes out with something big, I don't think it'll be a brain melting E3.

I miss Peter Moore and Phil Harrison - they made things interesting. 

---

What I'm hoping for is some Versus XIII gameplay footage, a release date for Uncharted 2 sometime this year, AC2, a Heavy Rain release forecast (see what I did there? Oh yeah), a super-fantastic concept video from Kojima that shows a more Western style game and something mind-blowing from Rockstar on the PS3, with a release date of early 2010.

Regardless of what does happen, I'm just glad that I'm in England this year - last year I was in Malta when it started, and MS announced FFXIII for the 360. Bad year.


----------



## Urlik (May 22, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> *Sony*
> Will they show a motion device as well
> GTA DLC to come onto PS3?


PS3 already has the six axis and the PS EYE. what else could they come up with?

unless the original 360 DLC was only a timed exclusive, R* would have to make exclusive DLC for the PS3 as well as the DLC they are making for MS (and they wouldn't be getting $50,000,000 from Sony for this exclusive content)


----------



## Lucien21 (May 22, 2009)

Urlik said:


> PS3 already has the six axis and the PS EYE. what else could they come up with?
> 
> unless the original 360 DLC was only a timed exclusive, R* would have to make exclusive DLC for the PS3 as well as the DLC they are making for MS (and they wouldn't be getting $50,000,000 from Sony for this exclusive content)


 
There are rumours of a Wii Mote type device.

PlayStation LifeStyle » PS3mote Update: See it in Action


----------



## Urlik (May 22, 2009)

that sixense controller shows a lot of potential.
if they do bring something like that out then I want it


----------



## Cayal (May 22, 2009)

> Gears of War III



Did you mean God of War 3?

I could see Mass Effect multi-plat, same with Splinter Cell.

Ratchet and Clank - A crack in Time.

Price drop.


----------



## Urlik (May 22, 2009)

Cayal said:


> Did you mean God of War 3?


 
there have been rumours and Epic have said that they like the PS3 and don't see it as being any harder to code for than any othe platform (and in some cases it is easier than the PC where there is such a variety of systems available)
they are also extremely happy with the way UT3 looks and palys on the Ps3 and Mark Rein has said that UT3 on the PS3 is graphically superior to Gears of War.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 29, 2009)

Some E3 videos starting to come out.

Batman: Arkham Asylum - PS3 play as the Joker trailer Batman: Arkham Asylum Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Joker Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com (Man I want this game)

Brink - Brink Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Teaser HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : New game from Bethesda makers of Oblivion and Fallout 3. (None the wiser about what kind of game it is. Is it an MMO? , is it an RPG, a FPS?)

DJ Hero - DJ Hero Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : Meh!! I hear it comes with a turntable device.

Split Second - Split/Second Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Gameplay Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : Looks like it might be fun.

Just Cause 2 - Just Cause 2 Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : Hopefully improves on the first one.

Mass Effect 2 - Mass Effect 2 Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Teaser HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : New traileron the new darker Mass Effect. Is Shepard dead?

Alpha Protocol - Alpha Protocol Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : You too can be Bourne or Bond..No gameplay but this could be cool

White Knight Chronicles - White Knight Chronicles Video Game, E3 09: Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com : Level 5 RPG goodness.

Mini Ninja - Mini Ninjas Video Game, E3 09: Bear Combat Gameplay HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com LOL. Cool. Eeeeh eeehhh Ninja Ninja.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 29, 2009)

Brutal Legend - Brutal Legend Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Cinematic HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com  : this is gonna ROOOOCCCKK.

Need for Speed Shift - Need For Speed SHIFT Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com  : Meh. Looks like it's back to track racing and away from the streets.

Dragon's Age - Dragon Age: Origins Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Opening Cinematic HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com :New cinematic. _ Marilyn Manson - Seriously.

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 - Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2 Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Villains Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Lost Planet 2 - Lost Planet 2 Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com  : Looks like they ditched the snowy theme.

Dante's Inferno - Dante's Inferno Video Game, E3 09: Exclusive Lust & Hersey Trailer HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com  : God of War rip off.


----------



## Lenny (May 29, 2009)

I'll go hunting through and for things tonight, but before then I want to share this:

Sony saving "megaton announcement" for E3 09 -- PlayStation Universe

Now I don't know about any of you, but a "megaton" announcement for me would be, well, E3 2005 again. Motion controller? Who cares. Rockstar exclusive? Nice, but not "megaton". PS3 allows you to time-travel? OK, I can see the merit.

EDIT: New PSP is all but confirmed now, and is supposed to be have an announcement during the keynote, but I don't see that as "megaton" either. I don't like all this talk about a PS3 slim, but I doubt that's going to be announced at E3, so that's OK.

---

On the subject of Brink, I've just watched the trailer, and I'm curious. It looks like a Sci-Fi game set in possibly the near future. My guess is that it will either be a full-blown FPS, or an RPG FPS in a vein similar to Fallout 3. I just hope that if it's the latter, they move away from the Oblivion engine.


----------



## Cayal (May 29, 2009)

I'm not going to be in the country when E3 is on so you guys are gonna have to keep me posted on the monster news.


----------



## Urlik (May 29, 2009)

Lenny said:


> On the subject of Brink, I've just watched the trailer, and I'm curious. It looks like a Sci-Fi game set in possibly the near future. My guess is that it will either be a full-blown FPS, or an RPG FPS in a vein similar to Fallout 3. I just hope that if it's the latter, they move away from the Oblivion engine.


 
I hope that whatever it is, if they release it for the PS3 then they take note of all the feedback they got over Fallout3 and don't sell out to Microsoft and they give the PS3 version the same support and add-ons that they give to the PC and 360 versions and they don't tie the PC version to GfWL.


----------



## Cayal (May 29, 2009)

Alpha protocol...while the graphics aren't up to par looks great.

I love the spy genre (books, movies, games) so I will definitely be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 30, 2009)

PSP Go leaked announcement.

Ok it's been widely rumoured, but this is what it looks like.









PSP Go revealed in June issue of Qore [update]

The PSP Go features a 3.8-inch sliding screen, is 43% lighter than the PSP-3000, has 16 gigs of flash memory, supports Bluetooth, and has all digital content. Just to reiterate, that means that there's no UMD drive. It also supports memory stick micro, so you can add extra memory to it if you'd like.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Microsoft Press Conference*

So How much of the rumours were true then.



> *Microsoft
> 
> *Full body motion control device using a webcam device (No waggling wiimote stick)
> New Halo ? or just more on ODST
> ...


 
Announced

* *Beatle's Rockband*   -   Looked OK, but not my cup of tea.
* *Tonk Hawk Ride* - Tony Hawk game with a Board controller. Looked liked fun if your into skating
* *Modern Warfare 2* - Showed some playable section in the snow. Looks fantastic. Climbing up icefield, shooting in a snow storm, blow up a plane, snow mobiles etc Excellent
* *Final Fantasy XIII* - Spring 2010 release
* *Shadow Complex* - New live arcade game from Epic. Looked quite cool.
* *Joy Ride* - Race your Avatars. Rubbish.
* *Left for Dead 2* - November 17th release
* *Crackdown 2* - Looked fine never played the first one.
* *Splinter Cell Conviction* - Playable demo looked fantastic. The objectives appearing on the walls in screen looked a tad odd, but the game looked excellent. (Out this Fall)
* *Forza Motorsport 3* - Out in October. 60 FPS, 400 cars, Car customisation and HD video creation.
* *Halo ODST* - Showed playable. Looked very Halo. Out in 22nd September
* *Halo Reach* - New Halo game out Fall 2010. Short teaser no gameplay (Is it Halo 4 or what??)
* *Alan Wake* - Playable on stage and out in Spring 2010. Fantastic.
* *Metal Gear on the 360* - Well blow my socks off. The next game Metal Gear Solid - Rising (A Raiden game) on the 360. Presumably not an exclusive.


*Non Games*

* Last.fm music
* SKY on your Xbox. Live TV without a SKY box. Cool.
* Relaunching all the video as instant-on 1080p and share with your friends in Party mode. I.e you can all watch the same film.
* Facebook and Twitter on the Xbox shown by the georgous Felicia Day.

* Motion Controller (Project Natal) - Full body movement. No controller, Cheesy ad that ripsof the Wii adverts. Looks like fun though. Facial recognition, voice recognition, video calls with your friends, control the dashboard with voice or sweeping your hand. Looks a serious cool piece of kit. If it can do it all that the video shows. Even brought Spielberg into it. No Launch date.  Imagine taking penalties in Fifa with this, lightabre battles etc. 

*Tech Demos of a 3D breakout type game, a painting game, say the colour and paint away.

* Lionhead shows a Motion control game with the Project Natal device - A little boy called Milo and interacting with an character on screen. It's Weird a super Sims game with your own friend/kid on the 360.  

Ok No handheld, but Sony will have to go some to match that motion controller.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2009)

I got the motion non-controller, Halo and Molyneux right. 

---

Kojima didn't say the word "exclusive", so one can assume that it won't be, I imagine. MS would have made a huge deal of it if it were exclusive. Let's just hope that Metal Gear Rising is being developed on the PS3 then ported to the 360.

---

I haven't seen any videos (a friend was watching and kept me updated), but I;d like to see the FFXIII summon footage, this Natal thing, and the MGR segment.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 1, 2009)

You can watch the whole thing on IGN now. Fast forward to the end to get the good stuff on the motion controller etc.

IGN E3 2009 Live Press Conference


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2009)

Not until Wednesday afternoon. I'll watch the Sony conference, simply because that's where my 'loyalties' lie, but everything else (the superfluous), can wait until Wednesday. Then I can pig out on game videos until the cows come home.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Final Fantasy XIII Video Game, E3 09: 360 Combat Gameplay (Cam) HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com Final Fantasy

Metal Gear Solid: Rising Video Game, E3 09: Conference Debut Teaser (Cam) HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com Metal Gear (although it didn't show much and it probably means a smaller game to fit on the 360)


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Project Natal Video Game, E3 09: Project Natal Intro HD | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com Cheesy Wii type trailer for the Natal.

If it could do half this stuff it would be amazing

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-lionhead-milo/50015 Milo Lionhead trainer. A realistic and slightly creepy Nintendogs type experience.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Nintendo Press Conference*

Oh well this is probably gonna suck


Anyway Announcements

Wii games

* Mario game right off the bat - That's ambitious.. *Super Mario Brothers Wii* (Multiplayer Mario) - Looks just like the DS game, 2D with multiple people playing at the same time. It's no Super Mario Galaxy (Coming Holiday 2009)
 * *Wii Fit plus* - New exercises. Customised routines. 15 new balance games. Juggling etc (Xmas 2009)
 * *Wii Motionplus* - Didn't they show this last year. Love how they make it sound like a benefit when this is how the device should have been in the first place. Showing off *Wii Sports Resort*. - Canoeing, archary, table tennis, golf, sky diving (like pilot wings), Shot put, Basketball, sword fighting. (July 26th in US)
* EA games will launch with Wii motion plus (*Tiger woods 10, Grand Slam Tennis*) and Sega's *Virtual Tennis*.
* *Red Steel 2* playable only with motionplus.
* *Final Fantasy The Crytsal Bearers* for Wii. Looked pretty decent.
* *Super Mario Galaxy 2*  - At last some decent hardcore ish game. This time with Yoshi. Yipeeeee!!
* *The Conduit* - Out in 3 weeks
* *Resident Evil Darkside Chronicles* on Wii trailer.
* *Dead Space Extraction* on Wii trailer.
* New Metroid game. Team Ninja teams up with Nintendo for *Metroid Other M.* Cool. At last a decent surprise.

DS Games 

* *Kingdom Hearts* on the DS in September
* *Mario & Luigi -**Bowsers inside story* rpg coming to DS coming this fall
* *Golden Sun DS* - in 2010. Trailer looks quite cool.
* *James Patterson Womens Murder Club* - coming to DS in October.
* *Cop: the Recruit* - Ubisoft DS game. Grand Theft Auto with a cop. Looks ok.
* *Girls' Mode* - Fashion game. Yikes!!
* *Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks* - Playable this week at E3.

DSI Specific

* *Flip note studio* - animation movie maker for the DSi.
* *Mario vs Donkey Kong - Minis March again* - Launches on June 8. Puzzle game where you can make your own levels
* Make your own micro games with *Wario Ware*

* Iwata is going on about how games are too hard for the new market he's trying to grow and that games should be able to satisfy all levels of gamers. and he launches the *Wii Vitality sensor*. Eeeh it's a pulse monitor for your finger. WTF is this sh*t!! Meditation on your Wii 

Ok that was better than last year. A mixture of hardcore and casual gameness.

Metroid and 2 new Mario games a definite plus.

No new Zelda though.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Sony Press Conference*

Ok Sony's turn to knock it out the park.

Funny start joking about press leaks.  then ruined it with all corporate statistics rubbish.

Announcements


*PS3*


*Uncharted 2* - Shows a playable level. Multiplayer Beta starts tonight. Man this looks bloody fantastic. Great view over the city , chase scene across the roofs and a sexy voiced companion (Claudia Black). Oops building is collapsing. Whats with the black blood when you shoot someone though? (Coming this Fall)
*MAG* - First showing of live gameplay. 256 players at the one time LIVE. Bloody Hell. Looked Cool. Wonder how it will really play over the interweb. (coming this Fall)
Trailer with Uncharted 2, inFamous, Madden, Final Fantasy XIII, Batman, Brutal Legend, White Knight, Ghostbusters 3, Modern Warfare 2, Lost Planet 2, Tekken 6 and tons and tons more
Rockstar North's new game. *Agent*, a 1970 spy game only on PS3. (Spy games are all the rage at the moment). No screens or video.
*Assassin Creed 2* - Playable Demo. Looks impressive Dancing party crowd, climbs tower, fireworks going off, Davinci flying machine (kick people off roof), Double takedown technique, smoke bombs. Looks superb. November 2009
*Final Fantasy XIII* - Spring 2010. Nice trailer.
*Final Fantasy XIV* - Exclusive to PS3 in 2010. Yes 14. Didn't see that one coming. Oh damn it's an online game.
*ModNation Racers*- Little big planet meets Mario Kart. Complete control to customise your sackboy like avatar, his car and even the tracks, The demo of creating a track was quick and easy. This might be fun. Out 2010.
 *The Last Guardian*. That's the official name for TrICO. Superb looking trailer similar to the leaked one from the other week.
*Gran Turismo 5*- Teaser for the new game showing superb graphics, London track, WAC Rally and NAscar racing. If your into that kind of thing.
*God of War III* - Showing off 5 mins of playable game. Tiss some skeletons around, Hitch a ride with some Harpies, see a giant lava monster, gut a centaur, rip the snake tail of a monkey monster, This game is gonna be brutal. I can't wait. Out March 2010.
*PSP*


*PSP Go -* Already Leaked but cool to see it officially. 16 GB, built in WI-Fi, download from PSN, Bluetooth, Micro memory port. (no touchscreen, tilt sensors etc) - $249 on Oct 1 in US and Europe(249 Euro) Damn I will be in Florida on that date. Wonder if the PSPGo is region free.
*Gran Tourismo PSP* - Running on the new PSPGO. 60FPS, 800 cars, 35 tracks, Lots of single player modes, Says it's a full GT game and not a cut down version.Trade cars on wireless. Video looked impressive. 1 October 2009 (launching with PSPGo)
*Metal Gear Solid - Peace Walker* on PSP. Set 10 years after MGS3 in the 70's in Costa Rica. Kojima writing and producing. Trailer was impressive, but whats with the multiple snakes in a box. Coming in 2010.
*Resident Evil Portable* - New game designed for the PSP 2010
*Little Big Planet PSP*
*Monster Hunter Freedom*
*Socom 3*
*MotorStorm PSP*
*Jak and Daxter*
*Assassins Creed Bloodlines PSP*
*Fat Princess PSP*
50 PS1 classics including *Final Fantasy VII* from today.
A ton of others in the video that I couldn't seeit was too fast and no names against them.
*Non Gamey stuff*


*Media Go* *-* Access PSN from your PC. Used to transfer stuff to the PSP and PS3.
*Sense Me* - Tailors you music playlist to your mood.
Lowering the licensing cost to make PSP's attractive to developers.
Video service downloads now on PSP.
*Home* - The usual new content, but where is the trophey room that they promised. Can't say i've ever bothered with Home.
*Motion Controller* - Man those 2 guys looked REALLY nervous. Weird controller with a glowing globe on top. Uses the playstation eye. 3D movement in realspace. Nowhere near as impressive as the Natal on the 360. Still uses a controller and a camera. Although using 2 as "hands" was pretty cool, and the drawing shows off the precision of the controller. Contolling a shield and sword, controls for strategy games etc Overall I think it looks better than the Wiimote and could be cool, but the Natal was blooming impressive. For release in Spring 2010.
Well that was blooming impressive. I would say that Sony wins this years E3 battle with a mother load of great games there. The motion controller is better than the Wiimote, but maybe has less potential than the 360 one.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2009)

*Uncharted* was great! *AC2* was great! *FFXIV *was great!... until they mumorpeger'd it. Thanks a lot, Squenix. *ModNation Racers* was... strange. Moar needed from *Agent*.

I couldn't care less about the PSP.

Waggle Stick Wand Dil... thing. I was very impressed with the movement, and how well the EyeToy picked it up... but come on! It's a giant, glowing... thing.

No *HEAVY RAIN*! Gah.

And those are my professional thoughts.

EDIT: Oh yeah. The spiritual prequel to MGS, on the freakin' PSP. Thanks, Kojima.

PSP - who cares?


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah No Heavy Rain, No Price Drop, No PS3 Slim.

Instead replace by waggling a purple knob infront of a TV screen.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2009)

Final Fantasy 14 was a surprise when I read it...Square might want to release some games before announcing more.

Was FFXIII Versus shown?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 11, 2009)

Not in the slightest. 

Don't get too excited about FFXIV - it looks pretty, but it's an MMO.


----------

